# Obligatory I'm out thread



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Bionic community is like what Facebook has become. Bunch of oldies who can't figure it out and make Android a joke. If you can't flash on this phone properly you shouldn't be flashing at all.

Peace out cub scouts.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't let the door hit you, Junior.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I was able to flash properly and haven't seen anyone have any troubles that I haven't seen on the previous 3 android phones I've had and my girls android. If you think that your going to avoid seeing people have problems flashing by switching phones, you may as be as dumb as this post. By the way, its not obligatory to have one of these posts. Maybe it's obligatory if your a jerk.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

And here's my preemptive response to anything you could possibly say to respond to what I said
BLAH BLAH BLAH

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

This dude is an admitted troll. No sense in even responding to anything he has to say.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bdsullivan said:


> This dude is an admitted troll. No sense in even responding to anything he has to say.
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


*

That makes a lot of sense.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Seriously go to any and I mean ANY forum about anything ever and you will find people having trouble and others helping troubleshoot so way to make an ass of yourself with this useless thread.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

And to add something, aren't forums there for people to learn and get help from other people? Or am I just some crazy guy. Well this forum will be better off without condescending jerks like you. Sorry I vented.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Im not done yet lol. Sure there are tons of threads started by noobs that only registered to fix one problem and then never to be see again. But seriously who cares. Who takes a forum to a religious level anyway? Ok now im finished seriously







. Idk where all this aggression is coming from lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

werd? thread closed.


----------

